# Training Books & Videos



## Leah_eliz (Dec 29, 2013)

We are getting our first Golden Retriever puppy in February. I am very serious about training from day ONE, and want to be as prepared as I can beforehand. This isn't our first dog, but this is our first big pup, and I hope to try therapy work down the road, so we need an exceptionally trained dog, and we are willing to put in the work for that. 

I've read a couple books already (Dr. Sophia Yin's Perfect Puppy in 7 Days- loved this book; Monks of New Skete- won't be following this one very much), and would love other positive reinforcement training books/clicker training/*YouTube channel/video suggestions*. We do plan to go through multiple levels of obedience classes but obviously those are a few months off, so I want to do the most I can in the meantime. Thanks so much! :wave:


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

On youtube, Kikopup videos are great. She has a real magic touch with animals and is good at explaining the basics.

For a more in depth course in marker training with food, I really like the Michael Ellis videos. Leerburg | The Power of Training Dogs with Food DVD

There are many free Michael Ellis videos on there as well:
Leerburg On Demand | Michael Ellis Videos

Another video that helps lay the groundwork for a well behaved dog is Crate Games:
Crate Games


----------

